# Center arm rest 'handle' broke



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

The center arm rest has a wide button on the end of it that keeps the arm snapped in to the box. Mine snapped off the other day. Any good place to get a replacement arm-rest? vwaudiparts.com?

http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...440&callout=24&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0

Seems to be inside of #24, in the upper left corner of that box.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

seems to be a common problem...

the little plastic catch for the sun shade and the visor clips too. my passenger visor clip broke the 1st time anyone used it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My wife just got her arm rest latch in the A4 repaired under warranty. It has the same issues (probably the same part, looks identical).


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

mines broken too...seems common.
anyone know price of the part?


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

it appears to be $114 for the part #24 which includes more than the little clip unless someoen knows how to just get the clip


----------



## bikedewd (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine just broke this week too....there is a thread on this site called "ask a parts guy" started by [email protected]. Have you tried checking with him?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

IIRC, the part you're referring to in #24 is actually where the handle/button locks into. The button itself is part of the console lid, #23.

I got a new one for my car this past summer, right around when the part # and price was changing, so I was able to get mine for the old price from my dealer (I think around $54)

Looks like it's now $111.09 from ECS

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Arm_Rest/ES1928474/


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

For me, the broken part was 23 in your diagram. The upper armrest lid had the latch part that was broken. Last year I got it from genuineaudiparts.com for ~$70. Browse this list on the left for the right color/textile.

http://tinyurl.com/6dra5yy


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

greggmischenko said:


> IIRC, the part you're referring to in #24 is actually where the handle/button locks into. The button itself is part of the console lid, #23.
> 
> I got a new one for my car this past summer, right around when the part # and price was changing, so I was able to get mine for the old price from my dealer (I think around $54)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support!! :thumbup:

Jason


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the support!! :thumbup:
> 
> Jason


Cheaper plz?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:snowcool:


mkim said:


> Cheaper plz?


cheaper like lower quality? any cheaper, and it would be made out of recycled paper.

less overpriced, yes I agree. That would be nice. and how about a repair kit, instead of having to buy the perfectly good armrest cover.

I dont have to buy a new front door for my house if my doorknob breaks.

sheesh.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if the part # change was a redesign of some sort? Maybe the locking/button mechanism is different? Has anyone compared the old and new side by side? Or maybe a parts person knows...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Velcro is your friend. 
A few Velcro pieces here and ther keeps the lid down. 

Who needs a latch? 

Seriously Audi. Buy an Audi part for stupid money on something that should last more than few months? Really?


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine recently broke, too. I fixed it with a strong magnet and a washer from JoAnn's Fabrics:


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

thats awesome.
yeah i agree, no reason to replace the whole damn lid because some 20 cent part broke.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

dsbloom said:


> Mine recently broke, too. I fixed it with a strong magnet and a washer from JoAnn's Fabrics:


Clever.


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

first one to pm me gets it - i have an extra one (exactly like the one pictured from ECS above, part # 8P0864245AA38M) in excellent condition - $80 shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## architect76 (Jun 27, 2010)

*SOLD*:thumbup:


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

What do you guys think of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARMREST-CEN...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f0f91155d#ht_4551wt_1398

$30 seems crazy cheap. But are they any good?


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't backup my opinion, but I get the feeling that won't be the right part number. Remember, before they brought it to the USA, there was another A3 generation before our 8P model.


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

dsbloom said:


> Mine recently broke, too. I fixed it with a strong magnet and a washer from JoAnn's Fabrics:


How did you attach the magnet to the top arm piece? Also did you epoxy the bottom magnet?


----------

